# wlan über Kabel?



## stevieg (2. Februar 2009)

hallo ich hätte mal eine frage und zwar...

hab ich gestern einen Medion PC MT6 geschenkt bekommen, is ja schön und gut nur gibt es eine möglichkeit jenen mit einem anderen Computer zu verbinden um wlan zu nutzen? Denn integriert ist es nicht und steckplatz gibts keinen, da ich keinen Platz habe wo der wlan Router und das Modem stehn-wollte ich Ihn neben einen meiner anderen 2 stellen sprich asus notebook und apple imac, ansonsten kann ich Ihn auch gleich weiterverkaufen wenn das nicht gehn sollte.

Ich bin kein Fachmann was das angeht, kann gut mit allen Computern umgehn nur was hilft es mir wenn ich ein netzwerkabel gekreuzt kaufe und es tut sich weiterhin nichts...?

Also wer bescheid weuß bitte melden

Danke


----------



## chmee (2. Februar 2009)

Also *WLAN über Kabel* ist schon soo geil, dass ich mal helfen möchte 

Das Einfachste wäre ein WLAN-USB-Stick, der bei Ebay ab 5 Euro zu bekommen ist. Die Geschichte mit Internetfreigabe und Netzwerk über einen anderen Rechner würde ich lassen, das macht nur Ärger.

Und, bitte halte Dich an die Netiquette unseres Forums, welche auch durchgehende Groß- und Kleinschreibung postuliert.

mfg chmee


----------

